

KDnuggets newsletter (good supply of links about data analysis/mining/discovery) - fauigerzigerk
http://www.kdnuggets.com/news/2009/n01/index.html

======
fauigerzigerk
I've been subscribed to this newsletter for a long time and found it useful
because it's a quick to read, broad overview of academic and commercial goings
on in the data mining and knowledge discovery community. I'm not affiliated
with them in any way.

